# General > Business >  £2.5m for sustainable aquaculture projects

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*£2.5m for sustainable aquaculture projects*

[IMG][/IMG]
A £2.5 million European funding boost to support sustainable growth and investment in Scottish aquaculture will be announced today by Rural Economy Secretary Fergus Ewing.   £1.7 million from the European Maritime and Fisheries Fund (EMFF) will go to the Scottish Aquaculture Innovation Centre at Stirling University to promote environmental sustainability, and bring industry and research together to provide innovative solutions to sector challenges.   [Read Full Article]

----------

